
Ekweremadu to Present US Constitution Day Lecture - sipcyp
http://sipcypriannewsalive.com/ekweremadu-present-us-constitution-day-lecture/
======
sipcyp
DEPUTY SENATE PRESIDENT, IKE EKWEREMADU, WILL PRESENT THE 2016 VERSION OF THE
UNITED STATES OF AMERICA CONSTITUTION DAY LECTURE, ENTITLED :”INFLUENCE OF THE
U.S CONSTITUTION ON AFRICAN DEMOCRACIES”......

